# Concert Photography: Angels & Airwaves



## Wretched (Apr 13, 2012)

Had a few pics of mine published in Australian Hysteria magazine, along with a review of the Angels & Airwaves gig at the UNSW Roundhouse in Sydney back in February. it was their sideshow for the massive Soundwave Festival that took place a couple days before. Supports were Framing Hanley and Madina Lake. Not my kind of stuff, but they all put on good shows, even if their singers were all half rate.

Here's a few pics from the gig and you can see a total of 39 on my Flickr page here: Angels & Airwaves @ UNSW Roundhouse - Feb 27, 2012 - a set on Flickr

Angels & Airwaves





















Framing Hanley















Madina Lake


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 13, 2012)

Not a fan of these guys, but you take really sick shots!


----------

